# لماذا لم يمنع المسيح يهوذا الأسخريوطي أن يسلمه ووصفه بابن الهلاك؟



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤالي لكم :

لماذا لم يمنع المسيح يهوذا الأسخريوطي أن يسلمه ووصفه بابن الهلاك؟


لطالما أن التلاميذ كانوا لا يفهمون شيئا من تنبؤات الصلب والقيامة التي أعادها عليهم المسيح مرارا وتكرارا . لطالما الكلام هو مغلق عليهم . ولطالما المسيح يعلم أن يهوذا سوف يندم لدرجة شنق النفس .
لماذا لم يمنعه المسيح بشكل اكبر ؟
خاصة وأنه قال له ما تريد أن تفعله افعله وبسرعة أكبر بينما يعلم المسيح أن نهاية تلك السرعة ستكون نهايتها شنق يهوذا لنفسه بعدما ندم وبكا بكاءا مرا !


وشكرا .


----------



## geegoo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*و لماذا لا يمنعنا الله من فعل أي خطيئة ؟؟
نحن متأكدون من أن ارادة الله هي قداستنا ... 
فلماذا لا ينفذ ارادته معنا قسريا ؟؟*


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *و لماذا لا يمنعنا الله من فعل أي خطيئة ؟؟*
> *نحن متأكدون من أن ارادة الله هي قداستنا ... *
> *فلماذا لا ينفذ ارادته معنا قسريا ؟؟*


 

عزيزي geegoo .....
كما تعلم أن المسيح جاء مخلصا حسب ايمان المسيحيين .....
وكانت كل خطاباته لكل اليهود بنهيهم أن يفعلوا كذا وكذا ....
وهنا نحن بصدد الحديث عن واحد من خراف المسيح الذين يعرفون صوت راعيهم ....
وأنت تعلم ان المسيح قد طلب من يهوذا ( أحد خرافه ) الاسراع في طريق تسليمه وهو الطريق الذي سيؤدي بالنهاية الى ندم يهوذا ندما شديدا ويشنق نفسه .
ورغم ذلك لا تجد في العهد الجديد أى نهى أو ردع من المسيح ليهوذا .
واذا كانت الاجابة انه قال ويل للذي سوف يسلمه .
فأنا أعلم ان التلاميذ كانوا بسطاء لا يفهمون أن المسيح يجب ان يصلب ويقوم .
ويهوذا واحد من التلاميذ لا يفهم التلميح الكلامي حول عملية الصلب والقيامة .

هل فهمت الآن ما أقصده ؟


وشكرا .


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

وهناك أمرا آخر . ومهم جدا .
 المسيح طالما يجب ان يموت فداءا للعالم وهو يعلم انهم يبحثون عنه .
أما كان يمكن ان يسلم نفسه لهم دون أن يخسر واحدا من خرافه ؟
فهو جاء ليخلص الجميع بينما يهوذا هو الوحيد الذي محكوم عليه بانه ابن الهلاك وليس قدره الاستفادة من ذلك الخلاص .
وعلى الأقل ما كنا وجدنا للمسيح كلام يطلب من يهوذا الاسراع في طريق هو يعلم مسبقا أن نهايته ستكون ندم يهوذا وشنقه لنفسه .

وشكرا .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

1( ولما أنهى يسوع هذه الأقوال كلها، قال لتلاميذه: 
2 «أنتم تعرفون أنه بعد يومين يأتي الفصح. فسوف يسلم ابن الإنسان ليصلب». 
3 وعندئذ اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب في دار رئيس الكهنة المدعو قيافا، 
4 وتآمروا ليقبضوا على يسوع بمكر ويقتلوه. 
5 ولكنهم قالوا: «لا نفعل ذلك في العيد، لئلا يحدث اضطراب بين الشعب! » )


(20 وعند المساء اتكأ مع الاثني عشر. 
21 وبينما كانوا يأكلون، قال: «الحق أقول لكم: إن واحدا منكم سيسلمني». 
22 فاستولى عليهم الحزن الشديد، وأخذ كل منهم يسأله: «هل أنا يارب؟» 
23 فأجاب: «الذي يغمس يده معي في الصحفة هو الذي يسلمني. 
24 إن ابن الإنسان لابد أن يمضي كما قد كتب عنه، ولكن الويل لذلك الرجل الذي على يده يسلم ابن الإنسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد!» 
25 فسأله يهوذا مسلمه: «هل أنا هو يامعلم؟» أجابه: «أنت قلت! » 


(45 ثم رجع إلى تلاميذه وقال: «ناموا الآن واستريحوا! حانت الساعة، وسوف يسلم ابن الإنسان إلى أيدي الخاطئين. 
46 قوموا لنذهب! ها قد اقترب الذي يسلمني. » 
47 وفيما هو يتكلم، إذا يهوذا، أحد الاثني عشر، قد وصل ومعه جمع عظيم يحملون السيوف والعصي، وقد أرسلهم رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب. 
48 وكان مسلمه قد أعطاهم علامة قائلا: «الذي أقبله فهو هو؛ فاقبضوا عليه!» 
49 فتقدم في الحال إلى يسوع وقال: «سلام ياسيدي!» وقبله. 
50 فقال له يسوع: «ياصاحبي، لماذا أنت هنا؟» فتقدم الجمع وألقوا القبض على يسوع. 
51 وإذا واحد من الذين كانوا مع يسوع قد مد يده واستل سيفه، وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة، فقطع أذنه. 
52 فقال يسوع له: «رد سيفك إلى غمده! فإن الذين يلجأون إلى السيف، بالسيف يهلكون! 
*53 أم تظن أني لا أقدر الآن أن أطلب إلى أبي فيرسل لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة؟ 
54 ولكن كيف يتم الكتاب حيث يقول إن ما يحدث الآن لابد أن يحدث؟* »)


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكرة لو تلاحظ ده نفس سؤالى انه الا يعلم الله ما سنفعله...انظر اليه لعلك تفهم او تقتنع​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114548​


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> 1( (20 وعند المساء اتكأ مع الاثني عشر.
> 21 وبينما كانوا يأكلون، قال: «الحق أقول لكم: إن واحدا منكم سيسلمني».
> 22 فاستولى عليهم الحزن الشديد، وأخذ كل منهم يسأله: «هل أنا يارب؟»
> 23 فأجاب: «الذي يغمس يده معي في الصحفة هو الذي يسلمني.
> ...


 

هل هذا يعني ان التلاميذ كانوا يفهمون كل ما سوف يحدث ؟

ولكن السؤال .
لماذا طلب المسيح من تلميذه ان يسرع بتسليمه وهو يعلم ان نهاية ذلك الاسراع هو ندم يهوذا وشنقه لنفسه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## geegoo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخي الحبيب ..
هل أنت تفترض أن رب المجد هو من جعل يهوذا يسلمه ؟؟
اذا كان كذلك فاسمح لي أن انبهك أن افتراضك خاطئ ..
فكما تفضلت حضرتك لم يكن المسيح له المجد يصعب عليه أن يجد طريقة ..
و لكن هذا الانسان كان قد عقد العزم علي ما نواه و لم تغيره التحذيرات و لا حتي التهديدات ..
فأحيلك لسؤالي ثانية 
 هل المفروض أن يجبر الله الانسان علي فعل الصواب الذي يريده الله منه حتي لو كانت ارادة الانسان ليست كذلك ؟؟*


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> على فكرة لو تلاحظ ده نفس سؤالى انه الا يعلم الله ما سنفعله...انظر اليه لعلك تفهم او تقتنع​
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114548​


 

حبيبي kemonet91

أنا معك بشكل عام .
ولكن عندما تتلكم عن شخصية مخلص .
فان قول المخلص لأحد خرافه ان يسرع في طريق سوف تكون نهايته الندم وشنق نفسه .
فان ذلك يدعو للاستغراب !

فلو أنه سكت ولم يشجعه لكان الأمر مقبولا ان الرب خلق الانسان حرا وله ان يختار أما ان يشجعه الرب ليسرع في طريق نهايته الندم وقتل نفسه . فان ذلك محل التساؤل .

وشكرا .


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

geegoo قال:


> *هل المفروض أن يجبر الله الانسان علي فعل الصواب الذي يريده الله منه حتي لو كانت ارادة الانسان ليست كذلك ؟؟*


 
على الأقل لا يقول الله لانسان بان يسرع بفعل سوف تكون نهايته الهلاك .

أفهمتني ؟


----------



## geegoo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> عزيزي geegoo .....
> كما تعلم أن المسيح جاء مخلصا حسب ايمان المسيحيين .....
> وكانت كل خطاباته لكل اليهود بنهيهم أن يفعلوا كذا وكذا ....
> وهنا نحن بصدد الحديث عن *واحد من خراف المسيح* الذين يعرفون صوت راعيهم ....
> ...


*حبيبي كلامك لا يستقيم و المنطق ...
كيف يكون أحد الخراف و يسلم راعيه ؟؟
أخي نحن لا نؤمن أن الانسان المسيحي حتي لو كان البابا شنوده نفسه أقول لا نؤمن أن الخلاص مضمون بمجرد الايمان بشخص المسيح ...
لابد أن يكون لهذا الايمان ترجمة عملية في حياة المؤمن ..
يقول الكتاب المقدس :*
[q-bible]*ايمان بدون أعمال ميت* [/q-bible]
*أما عن التحذير فاليك فقط ما ورد في هذه الصفحة ...*
[q-bible]*إن ابن الإنسان لابد أن يمضي كما قد كتب عنه، ولكن الويل لذلك الرجل الذي على يده يسلم ابن الإنسان. كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد!»*[/q-bible]


----------



## kemonet91 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> حبيبي kemonet91
> 
> أنا معك بشكل عام .
> ولكن عندما تتلكم عن شخصية مخلص .
> ...



طيب أرجو ات تأخذ هذا الكلام لانه هو أصح رد وانا اعرفه لكنى غير مقتنع به تماما...يقال ان الله لا يرى حياتنا حياتنا وكأنها فيلم يجرى أمامه يعرف أن هذا سيقع فى الخطأ ويضحك عليه حاشا...ولكنه بقتضى (علمه السابق)...يعرف ان طبيعة هذا الانسان ستجعله يتصرف بهذه الطريقة انظر معى فى هذا الشاهد...
6 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟ 
7 انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا». 

الله عرف ان قايين اغطاظ..وبقتضى علمه السابق يعلم ان طبيعة قايين ستجعله يقع فى الخطية ولكنه يحذره ويعلن له انه يمكن ان يسود على هذه الخطية....فهمتنىىىى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مكتوب ان ابن الانسن سيسلم بايدي الخطأه

يعني يهوذا دا من الاصل عاصي و خاطئ و اعطي له انه يكون مع ال 12 عشان يتم المكتوب انه واحد فاسق سلمه

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> سؤالي لكم :
> 
> لماذا لم يمنع المسيح يهوذا الأسخريوطي أن يسلمه ووصفه بابن الهلاك؟
> 
> ...


 
اخي الفاضل 

لم تكن هذه ارادة المسيح ، بل سبق علمه ،وقد استخدم انسان يعرف بسبق العلم انه خاطيء ويعلم انه لن يتوب ويعلم انه لن يتراجع ويعلم انه ابن الهلاك 

(اجابهم يسوع أليس اني انا اخترتكم الاثني عشر وواحد منكم شيطان.71 قال عن يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي.لان هذا كان مزمعا ان يسلمه وهو واحد من الاثني عشر)
(يوحنا 6: 70 - 71)

لقد كانت خطة الله بالفداء ان يأتي متجسدا بالكلمة في السيد المسيح ، ويموت على الصليب ، وقد كانت النبؤات متاحة امام الجميع وبها ان احد رفقاء المسيح سيسلمه (ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به آكل خبزي رفع عليّ عقبه)
(مزمور 41: 9)

اذا السيد المسيح لم يمنعه كما لم يمنع اي انسان عن فعل الخير او فعل الشر ، بل استخدم سبق العلم لتتميم ارادته ومشيئته النهائية .

(يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين اليها كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا.38 هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا.)
(متى 23: 37- 38)

اذا ما فعله السيد المسيح يتوافق تماما مع شخصية الله وعدله وعدم تدخله لقصر البشر على فعل الخير او الشر .

لو تدخل المسيح ومنع يهوذا من تتميم ارادة يهوذا الكاملة ، لقلنا ان الله ظالم ، لماذا ينقذ يهوذا بمنعه عن فعل الشر والخطية ، ولا يمنع باقي البشر عن فعل خطاياهم وشرورهم ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يهوذا مش عايز يقبل بقي الخلاص الي جيه دا

زي الملحد

يمكن يعرف انه فيه اله و مش عايز يعبده و لو عملوا له ايه ما هيعبده

يبقي الذنب ذنب الاله ولا الانسان

ربنا فاتح باب للتوبه وواحد مش عايز يدخل

يدخله بالقوه

فين العدل بقي

الانسان له مطلق الحريه

دا واحد شاف المسيح و عاش معاه و برضه خاين و مش مصدق

ماهو هنا بقي تيجي قضيه حريه الاراده

هل يكره الله الانسان ان يعبده ولا يسيبه لذاته و ذاته هيا ناموسه

فكر بقي بعقلك 

يهوذا مش فارق عن اي حد غير انه رااااااااااااافض

و بعدين انتا قولت ان الناس اصلها خاطئ و جالهم الخلاص كما نؤمن

مش برضه في الاسلام جات الهدايه للمشركين و هما رافضين الهدايه

و عملوا البدع عشان مش يؤمنوا

فرق ايه يهوذا عنهم


انتا هنا بقي تطرقت لحريه الاراده عند الانسان

هوا دا جوهر المشكله

يا تؤمن ان الانسان مسير و دي مسرحيه و ان ربنا ظالم للكل عشان هواه

يا تؤمن ان الانسان حر ان يرفض الله حتي لو شافه

و ان ناموسه هوا نفسه

ناموسه يعني الحاجه الي بيخضع لها 

ايه رايك في الكلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

و بعدين المسيح عرف يهوذا يوم عشاء الفصح انه هيسلمه

يعني اداه فرصه يراجع روحه يعني

و كان ممكن يقول لا مش هعمل

بس حب الفلوس غلبه

ايه رايك


----------



## نداء الحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و بعدين المسيح عرف يهوذا يوم عشاء الفصح انه هيسلمه
> 
> يعني اداه فرصه يراجع روحه يعني
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي كل التلاميذ طبيعتهم خاطئة .
فليس يهوذا الا انسانا قد يقصر فهمه لبساطته مثل التلاميذ .
وقد يغلبه حب المال بلحظة ما ( لكنه ندم ) .
فالمسيح جاء لأجل الخطاة ( وهذا ايمانكم ) وليس لأجل الاصحاء .
وهذا يهوذا خاطىء كان مع المسيح .
مثله مثل آدم تماما . فأنتم تؤمنون انه كان مع الله وأخذ كل شىء مجانا من الله ومع ذلك اخطأ .
وآدم أيضا حذره الرب انه سيموت اذا فعل الخطيئة .
فأى فرق تجدونه بينه وبين آدم ؟

هل فهمتني الآن ؟

عزيزي يهوذا خاطىء مثل كل الخطاة لا يختلف عن آدم .
آدم كان مع الله وأخطأ .
ويهوذا كان مع المسيح ( الذي تؤمنون انه الله ) و أخطأ .


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تقديم الاجابة الوافية
يُغلق بسبب المماطلة و بسبب طزن السؤال افتراضي لا طائل منه


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بسبب خروج الموضوع عن تخصص قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة، يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> عزيزي كل التلاميذ طبيعتهم خاطئة .
> فليس يهوذاالا انسانا قد يقصر فهمه لبساطته مثل التلاميذ .
> وقد يغلبهحب المال بلحظة ما ( لكنه ندم ) .
> فالمسيح جاء لأجل الخطاة ( وهذا ايمانكم ) وليس لأجل الاصحاء .
> ...


 


جميل ....​ 


تعال نطبق كلامك على ما حصل بالفعل مع يهوذا ومع غيره من التلاميذ مثلما تقول ( بطرس مثلا ) ، ولنرى معا ، هل كان تصرف السيد المسيح مع يهوذا تعسفيا ام لا ، ونكتشف معا من المخطيء في هذا الموقف المسيح ام يهوذا ؟؟​ 


يهوذا وبطرس : الاثنين اخطرهما المسيح مسبقا بسبق العلم انهما سوف يخطئا ، يهوذا سوف يسلم المسيح ، والمسيح اخطره ونبهه اكثر من مرة انه سوف يسلمه ، وبطرس نبهه المسيح اكثر من مرة انه سوف يخونه وينكره ويخذله ويتركه ويهرب .​ 


بطرس اخطأ (تماما كما اخبره المسيح بعلمه السابق ) ولكنه ندم ورجع للمسيح ، فقبل المسيح توبته وغفر له خطيئته وارجعه الى مكانته الاولى .​ 


يهوذا اخطأ ( تماما كما اخبره المسيح بعلمه السابق ) وندم على غلطته ، لكنه لم يتب ولم يرجع للمسيح ، بل ذهب وشنق نفسه . ​ 


ولكن الفرق بين الندمين ، كبير ، فهناك من يندم لان غلطته اكتشفها الناس ، وهناك من يندم لانه اخطأ وكسر وصية الله ، دوافع الندم هي التي تحرك الدوافع التالية ، اما الرجوع الى الله واما الابتعاد عن الله .​ 

هناك اناس كثيرون يضعهم الله اما بعض الصعاب لتكون اول الطريق للتوبة والرجوع اليه ، فاذا بهم يتمردون على الله اكثر ويبتعدون عنه اكثر ، فهل هذا غلطة الله ام غلطة البشر ؟؟​ 


السؤال الافتراضي الان لك : هل اذا تاب يهوذا وندم ورجع الى المسيح وطلب غفرانه وصفحه ، هل كان سيقبله او يمنعه ؟؟؟​ 


الاجابة ( حتى عن السؤال الافتراضي ) ستجدها في صلاة المسيح لطلب الغفران لصالبيه اذا ما تابوا وندموا ، فماذا قال ؟؟؟​ 


(فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)​ 

(لوقا 23: 34) ​ 


اذا المسيح كان يعلم ان بطرس ويهوذا كلاهما يخطيء لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ، وباب التوبة والغفران مفتوح للجميع ، المشكلة اذا ليست ( لماذا لم يمنع المسيح يهوذا ) لان هذا السؤال متأخر جدا ، المفترض ان يكون ( لماذا لم يمنع الله آدم من ان يعصي يخطيء ويأكل من الشجرة ويستحق الطرد من الجنة ) ؟؟؟​ 


السؤال الحقيقي : ( لماذا رفض يهوذا التوبة والندم وطلب الغفران من المسيح ، بينما نجح بطرس في تحقيق هذه المعادلة )؟؟​ 


الاجابة : هذه هي الارادة الحرة التي اعطاها الله للانسان ، لكي يتبرر الله في المحاكمة مع البشر ، ويستحق كل انسان ان يأخذ اجرة خطيته جزاء عادلا .​ 


السؤال الاخير لك انت : هل تأتي الى المسيح وتقبل غفرانه ، ام انك تستمر في اغلاق قلبك وعقلك عن محبته المعلنة لك في الفداء ؟؟​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حتي لو مش عارف ان المسيح جاء فاديا علي فرض يعني رغم معرفه التلاميذ بحقيقته(63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟» 
64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».) عارفين بس اوصاهم ما يقولوش الا بعد قيامته لا اكثر عارفين يا سيدي

و رئيس كهنه اليهود كمان عارف اهو(47 فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. 
48 إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». 
49 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً 
50 ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا». 
*51 وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هَذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ*

*52 وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. **
53 فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ.* )

و برضه قتلوه رغم المعرفه معرفتهم بالفداء و الصلب اهم رؤساء كهنه اهم مش تلاميذ كمان

الخيانه صح برضه هل هيا حلال؟؟؟؟

حتي لو عارف طبيعته  هيخونه برضه و لو مش عارف بس هوا ندم و شنق نفسه لانه عرف و انكر

قولت لك زي الكافر في دينك عارف انه فيه اله و عارف كل حاجه عنه و مش بيتبعه

يغصبه

في رايك

هل كان يجب انه يغصب المسيح يهوذا لكي لا يتم المكتوب

هوا عرفه انه هيخونه اصلا و اداله فرصه يتوب كمان اهو(1 أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. 
2 فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ )

(21 لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي». 
22 فَكَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ. 
23 وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. 
24 فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ. 
25 فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» 
*26 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. **
27 فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ». 
28 وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ لِمَاذَا كَلَّمَهُ بِه* )

يعني نبهه للي ناوي يعمله يعني و يهوذا ندم و شنق نفسه لانه عارف هوا عمل مش جاهل مالوش عذر و الا يهوذا برئ بقي مالوش ذنب و الشيطان مش وسوس ليه و المسيح ظلمه 

ما تابش ليه رغم انه عرفه

هل كان يكرهه علي انه يطيعه

ولا يكره رؤساء الكهنه الي فاهمين


هيا زي ما قولت لك قضيه حريه الاراده

هل الاله يكره الانسان في ضميره ولالا

انتهي دوري لحد كدا في مساعدتك

و اترك الكلام لاحد الاخوه الموجودين

و شكرا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي العزيزة : يبدو انك كنتي منتظرة فتح الموضوع مرة اخرى معي !!!






truthseeker5 قال:


> يعني نبهه للي ناوي يعمله يعني و يهوذا ندم و شنق نفسه لانه عارف هوا عمل مش جاهل مالوش عذر و الا يهوذا برئ بقي مالوش ذنب و الشيطان مش وسوس ليه و المسيح ظلمه ​
> 
> 
> ما تابش ليه رغم انه عرفه​
> ...


 

كلام جميل يا اختي العزيزة ، اجابة اسئلتك كلها ( ماتابش ليه بالرغم من ان المسيح  نبهه ) 
تجديها هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1771222&postcount=20


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اه قولت لماي روك يفتحه و بعتت له الاجابه

انا مش بسئل 

انا بسئل الاخ

و عموما الموضوع فيه زياده فايده 

دمت بخير نيومان


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لماى روك لسماحه بفتح الموضوع ...*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (27 ديسمبر 2009)

> ( لكنه ندم ) .



*وما فائده الندم مع الانتحار ؟!

هل من يندم وينتحر ينال الملكوت ؟!

اليس الانتحار خطيئة ويعتبر قاتل نفس ؟!

لماذا تمسكت بانه ندم وتعمدت نسيان موضوع انتحاره ؟!*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وما فائده الندم مع الانتحار ؟!*
> *هل من يندم وينتحر ينال الملكوت ؟!*
> 
> *اليس الانتحار خطيئة ويعتبر قاتل نفس ؟!*
> ...


 
هل من الممكن ان تضع الاقتباس مقرونا بالاسم ، او ان تكتب اسم من توجه له المشاركة ، انا لم افهم هل توجه كلامك لي ام لشخص آخر .

سلام ونعمة.


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*أن ماكان لأتمام مشيئة الهية مرتبة ترتيبا" دقيقا" من قبل الله ... وأؤمن أن كل مشيئة اللة تتم بدقة ... وليس لنا أن نعدل عليها آمين  *


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي نيو مان
تحية لك .




new_man قال:


> تعال نطبق كلامك على ما حصل بالفعل مع يهوذا ومع غيره من التلاميذ مثلما تقول ( بطرس مثلا ) ، ولنرى معا ، هل كان تصرف السيد المسيح مع يهوذا تعسفيا ام لا ، ونكتشف معا من المخطيء في هذا الموقف المسيح ام يهوذا ؟؟​
> 
> 
> يهوذا وبطرس : الاثنين اخطرهما المسيح مسبقا بسبق العلم انهما سوف يخطئا ، يهوذا سوف يسلم المسيح ، والمسيح اخطره ونبهه اكثر من مرة انه سوف يسلمه ، وبطرس نبهه المسيح اكثر من مرة انه سوف يخونه وينكره ويخذله ويتركه ويهرب .​
> ​






لو اعتبرت أن يهوذا أكثر الخاطئين وأيضا بالمقارنة مع بطرس هو خاطىء أكثر منه .
فالمسيح قال أنه جاء من أجل المرضى وليس الأصحاء .
فان يهوذا أحوج من بطرس للمسيح .
وهو معني أكثر بالخلاص .
هذه نقطة مهمة جدا لو اعتبرتم يهوذا أكبر الخطاة قبل الفداء .





new_man قال:


> بطرس اخطأ (تماما كما اخبره المسيح بعلمه السابق ) ولكنه ندم ورجع للمسيح ، فقبل المسيح توبته وغفر له خطيئته وارجعه الى مكانته الاولى .​





بطرس لم يكن واقعا تحت تأثير ذنب كبير مثل يهوذا .
يهوذا سلم الهه للقتل .
بينما بطر س أنكر معرفته بالهه محتفظا بايمانه في قلبه .
لكن يهوذا ( وقعت الطوبة بالمعطوبة )
لا يمكنه افلات المسيح من ايديهم .
فراحت عليه .
فلا تقبل اليهود ارجاعه لثمن خطيئته .
وليس بيده ارجاع المسيح من ايديهم حيث هرب الجميع من حوله وأخذه الجنود .
لذا جن جنون يهوذا من شدة ندمه فقتل نفسه ثمنا لندمه على تسليم المسيح .
الذنب كبير نعم .
وهو خاطىء .
والمسيح جاء لاجل الخطاة وهذا ايمانكم .






new_man قال:


> يهوذا اخطأ ( تماما كما اخبره المسيح بعلمه السابق ) وندم على غلطته ، لكنه لم يتب ولم يرجع للمسيح ، بل ذهب وشنق نفسه . ​





أين يذهب الى المسيح ؟
المسيح كانوا قد أخذوه وجميع التلاميذ فروا ولم يصل اليه أحد من أقربائه وهو مقبوض عليه عندهم .

فاذا وضعنا نفسنا مكان يهوذا .
قام بالعمل . اذ سلم المسيح .
ونتيجة التسليم سيكون القتل .
ندم يهوذا .
ركض نحو اليهود يرجع لهم النقود .

ان ارجاع النقود اكبر دليل على الندم الشديد وبدايات التوبة حيث لا طريق الى المسيح وقتها .
انسان فعل الفعل وقبض ثمنه .
ثم عاد وارجع الثمن .
اليس هذا دليلا أنه أصبح عنده رجوع المسيح أغلى من كل المال ؟
هذا دليل على ندمه وتوبته .
وأنا متأكد لو انه يعلم مكان المسيح ويستطيع الوصول اليه لذهب ليريح ضميره .
لكن لا وصول حيث المسيح مقبوضا عليه .
ولهذا جن جنون يهوذا .
وأصبحت أيضا حياته غير مهمة مثل النقود من شدة ندمه .
اليس ذلك واضحا لكل متتبع للاحداث ؟
أنا لا أنكر أن قتل النفس خطيئة .
لكنكم مؤمنون أن المسيح جاء لاجل الخطاة ويهوذا منهم .
لكنه للأسف لم يعلم انه سلم المسيح من أجل أن يفديه ويفدي العالم .






new_man قال:


> ولكن الفرق بين الندمين ، كبير ، فهناك من يندم لان غلطته اكتشفها الناس ، وهناك من يندم لانه اخطأ وكسر وصية الله ، دوافع الندم هي التي تحرك الدوافع التالية ، اما الرجوع الى الله واما الابتعاد عن الله .​
> 
> هناك اناس كثيرون يضعهم الله اما بعض الصعاب لتكون اول الطريق للتوبة والرجوع اليه ، فاذا بهم يتمردون على الله اكثر ويبتعدون عنه اكثر ، فهل هذا غلطة الله ام غلطة البشر ؟؟​
> 
> ...





كل هذه اثباتات منكم ان يهوذا خاطىء .
والمسيح جاء من أجل الخطاة .
ورمي يهوذا للنقود وانهاء حياته أكبر دليل أن كل شىء هان عليه مقابل شعوره بالندم على تسليم الهه الى القتل .






new_man قال:


> الاجابة ( حتى عن السؤال الافتراضي ) ستجدها في صلاة المسيح لطلب الغفران لصالبيه اذا ما تابوا وندموا ، فماذا قال ؟؟؟​
> 
> 
> (فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون)​
> ...





لكن الله لم يقل لآدم أسرعوا في الاكل من الشجرة بينما نهايتها الموت .
الرب يحذر فقط ولا يدعو للاسراع بعمل أمر ستكون نهايته هلاك وندم .







new_man قال:


> السؤال الحقيقي : ( لماذا رفض يهوذا التوبة والندم وطلب الغفران من المسيح ، بينما نجح بطرس في تحقيق هذه المعادلة )؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> الاجابة : هذه هي الارادة الحرة التي اعطاها الله للانسان ، لكي يتبرر الله في المحاكمة مع البشر ، ويستحق كل انسان ان يأخذ اجرة خطيته جزاء عادلا .​





عزيزي الندم كان شديدا داخل يهوذا لدرجة أنه جن جنونه .
تسليم الاله للقتل شىء لا يمكن أن يحتمله بشر .
وللعلم حتى بطرس بكى وندم .
ولم يطلب الغفران ساعتها .


هذا النص من متى عندما تذكر بطرس :


*74 فَابْتَدَأَ حِينَئِذٍ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ الرَّجُلَ!» وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ.
75 فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُني ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». فَخَرَجَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ وَبَكَى بُكَاءً مُرًّا.*



يتبع ............


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*3** حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ
4 قَائِلاً: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!»*
*5 فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.*


رد يهوذا واضح فيه الاعتراف بانه اخطأ .
وصدمته كانت بعدم قول اليهود ثمن خطيئته المقبوض منهم !
فجن جنونه وشنق نفسه .
أليس الشعور النفسي القوي قد يذهب بعقل الانسان فيقتل نفسه من شدة الحزن والندم ؟!


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> عزيزي نيو مان
> تحية لك .
> 
> 
> ...




نعم المسيح جاء لأجل الخطاة...
لكن هو الخلاص بالعافية!؟

هناك من يرفض الخلاص...و المسيح لن يجبره على قبوله...هناك من أحبوا الشيطان أكثر!


لا تخلط بين الندم و التوبة...
فيهوذا لم يكن له الإيمان أن الله سيقبل توبته، و إلا لما كان شنق نفسه!


----------



## Strident (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أما عن كونه جن أو لا...فأعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس أجدر بكثير منك في الحكم إن كان قد جن أم لا!!

أما عن ذنب كبير أو صغير فهذا في مفهومك...لكن إنكار المسيح خطية ليست بسيطة أبداً...و قوانين التوبة فيها صارمة لمعالجة الخلل الرهيب لدى منكر الإيمان التائب، ذلك الخلل الذي أدى لإنكاره الإيمان...

و هل تظن أنه لم يتب أحد من كل الذين سلموه، و طلبوا صلبه رغم أنهم من خمس أيام قبلوه بفرح!!

من أنت لتحكم على الضمائر؟!


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> نعم المسيح جاء لأجل الخطاة...
> لكن هو الخلاص بالعافية!؟
> 
> هناك من يرفض الخلاص...و المسيح لن يجبره على قبوله...هناك من أحبوا الشيطان أكثر!
> ...


 


أين النص الذي فيه ان بطرس قد ندم أيها العزيز ؟

وهل يهوذا خالف التعاليم بقتله لنفسه ؟

أين النص الذي فيه أن الذي يقتل نفسه سوف يهلك ؟

هل كل الذي ياتي للموت مع قدرته على ان ينقذ نفسه  يكون خاطىء ؟


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> أين النص الذي فيه ان بطرس قد ندم أيها العزيز ؟


 

بل أين النص الذي فيه الدليل أنه تاب أمام المسيح ؟


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> أما عن كونه جن أو لا...فأعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس أجدر بكثير منك في الحكم إن كان قد جن أم لا!!





johnnie قال:


> !





حسنا وبناءا على أنك تأخذ الخبر من الكتاب المقدس
فلنستخرج من الكتاب المقدس ما يدل على ايمانك أن بطرس قد ندم وتاب .





johnnie قال:


> أما عن ذنب كبير أو صغير فهذا في مفهومك...لكن إنكار المسيح خطية ليست بسيطة أبداً...و قوانين التوبة فيها صارمة لمعالجة الخلل الرهيب لدى منكر الإيمان التائب، ذلك الخلل الذي أدى لإنكاره الإيمان...





johnnie قال:


> و هل تظن أنه لم يتب أحد من كل الذين سلموه، و طلبوا صلبه رغم أنهم من خمس أيام قبلوه بفرح!!
> 
> من أنت لتحكم على الضمائر؟!





من الكتاب المقدس أين دليل توبتهم ؟


وشكرا .


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> بل أين النص الذي فيه الدليل أنه تاب أمام المسيح ؟



فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له انك قبل ان يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات.فخرج الى خارج وبكى بكاء مرا


تفتكر بطرس هيبكى بكاء مرا ليه؟؟؟؟

 1 واذ كان الجمع يزدحم عليه ليسمع كلمة الله كان واقفا عند بحيرة جنيسارت. 2 فرأى سفينتين واقفتين عند البحيرة والصيادون قد خرجوا منهما وغسلوا الشباك. 3 فدخل احدى السفينتين التي كانت لسمعان وسأله ان يبعد قليلا عن البر.ثم جلس وصار يعلّم الجموع من السفينة. 4 ولما فرغ من الكلام قال لسمعان ابعد الى العمق وألقوا شباككم للصيد. 5 فاجاب سمعان وقال له يا معلّم قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخذ شيئا ولكن على كلمتك القي الشبكة. 6 ولما فعلوا ذلك امسكوا سمكا كثيرا جدا فصارت شبكتهم تتخرق. 7 فاشاروا الى شركائهم الذين في السفينة الاخرى ان يأتوا ويساعدوهم.فأتوا وملأوا السفينتين حتى اخذتا في الغرق.8 فلما رأى سمعان بطرس ذلك خرّ عند ركبتيّ يسوع قائلا اخرج من سفينتي يا رب لاني رجل خاطئ. 9

بطرس أحس بخطئه واعترف وقال انه رجل خاطئ لمجرد انه شك فى كلام المسيح..فما بالك عندما ينكره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قال له يسوع ارع غنمي

لو لم يكن بطرس تاب هل يقول له الرب ارعى غنمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

> أين النص الذي فيه ان بطرس قد ندم أيها العزيز ؟





> بل أين النص الذي فيه الدليل أنه تاب أمام المسيح ؟



*جميل اننا نتكلم بالمراجع والادلة عشان تعرف انى محايد

فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له انك قبل ان يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات فخرج الى خارج و بكى بكاء مرا 
(مت  26 :  75)
فخرج بطرس الى خارج و بكى بكاء مرا
 (لو  22 :  62)*




> وهل يهوذا خالف التعاليم بقتله لنفسه ؟



*نعم ، بطرق ومن جهات متعددة*



> أين النص الذي فيه أن الذي يقتل نفسه سوف يهلك ؟



*من قال ان يهوذا اصلا هلك لأنه شنق نفسه فقط ؟؟؟*



​


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

kemonet91 قال:


> فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له انك قبل ان يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات.فخرج الى خارج وبكى بكاء مرا
> 
> 
> تفتكر بطرس هيبكى بكاء مرا ليه؟؟؟؟


 

من الندم يا عزيزي .
فالبكاء قد يكون من الندم .
لكن لا اشارة الى التوبة .

فليس كل الناس يعبرون عن ندمهم بدموع .
فمنهم من هو سخى الدمعة .
ومنهم من يكبت بداخله .





kemonet91 قال:


> 1 واذ كان الجمع يزدحم عليه ليسمع كلمة الله كان واقفا عند بحيرة جنيسارت. 2 فرأى سفينتين واقفتين عند البحيرة والصيادون قد خرجوا منهما وغسلوا الشباك. 3 فدخل احدى السفينتين التي كانت لسمعان وسأله ان يبعد قليلا عن البر.ثم جلس وصار يعلّم الجموع من السفينة. 4 ولما فرغ من الكلام قال لسمعان ابعد الى العمق وألقوا شباككم للصيد. 5 فاجاب سمعان وقال له يا معلّم قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخذ شيئا ولكن على كلمتك القي الشبكة. 6 ولما فعلوا ذلك امسكوا سمكا كثيرا جدا فصارت شبكتهم تتخرق. 7 فاشاروا الى شركائهم الذين في السفينة الاخرى ان يأتوا ويساعدوهم.فأتوا وملأوا السفينتين حتى اخذتا في الغرق.8 فلما رأى سمعان بطرس ذلك خرّ عند ركبتيّ يسوع قائلا اخرج من سفينتي يا رب لاني رجل خاطئ. 9
> 
> بطرس أحس بخطئه واعترف وقال انه رجل خاطئ لمجرد انه شك فى كلام المسيح..فما بالك عندما ينكره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي .

على مفهومكم الكل خطاة .
ولكن لم يطلب المغفرة على أنه انكره بالذات .
فالمتواضع يذكر الذنب .
يهوذا ذكر ذنبه مثلا بأنه اخطأ أنه أسلم دما بريئا ولا سبيل له ليجثو امام يسوع .

كما أن نفس التلاميذ ومنهم بطرس كانوا يائسين من عودة المسيح .
فهم أنكروا القيامة وكانوا ينوحون ويبكون في اليوم الثالث وظنوا ان النسوة يهذين .
لم يصدق أحد ولم يتذكر أحد تعاليمه ونبوءاته بالقيامة .

بدون انتظار جاءهم يسوع ولم يصدقوا وقام بالبرهنة لهم حتى بعضهم شكوا وهو يصعد الى السماء حسب ايمانكم .


لا دليل على أن بطرس ذكر ذنبه وطلب المغفرة عنه .
لكنه قال انا خاطىء والكل خطاة فما الفرق .
وعن اى ذنب ؟
هل عندما قال ليسوع : حاشاك . فقال له يسوع : اذهب عني يا شيطان ؟
أم عندما أنكره ؟
أم عندما شك بالقيامة ولم يصدق النبوءات ولم يصدق النسوة ؟


بينما يهوذا ذكر الخطأ بعينه رغم أنه ربما كان وسيلة لخلاصكم بتسليمه الهه .

*3 حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ
4 قَائِلاً: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!»*
*5 فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.*


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى الحبيب نداء الحق أنت تتحدث فى نقاط كثيرة فاننظمها وأرد عليها كلها:
أولا:يجب أن تعرف أن يهوذا لم يذكر من شئ فى الكتاب أما بطرس فكان ملازما للمسيح فى كثير من المواقف...لقد تجاهلت قصة السفينة لماذا؟.لمجرد أن بطرس شك بكلام المسيح قال له:اخرج من سفينتي يا رب لاني رجل خاطئ...واعترف بخطئه...فمابالك عندما أنكر المسيح لن يعترف بذلك...فكان بكاءه مشيرا الى انه ندم وتاب...ولو لم يتب هل يأتى له المسيح ويقول له ارع خرافى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

> من الندم يا عزيزي .
> فالبكاء قد يكون من الندم .


*
ولماذا يندم ؟؟؟

طبعا هذا السؤال فقط لأنك تتكلم بدون دليل
ولك سؤال آخر

ما مفهوم التوبة التى تعرفها لدينا ؟؟
بمعنى انك لو رأيت شخص متى تقول عليه انه تام


اما للرد الكتابى ( بدليل )

تعالى نشوف هو بكى امتى تحديدا ونرى هل هو تام ام لا 
*

*فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له انك قبل ان يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات فخرج الى خارج و بكى بكاء مرا 
(مت  26 :  75)


تعالى لدليل كتابى آخر
وهذة المرة بعد ان قام الله المتجسد من بين الأموات وكان يعاتب بطرس حين قال له

فبعدما تغدوا قال يسوع لسمعان بطرس يا سمعان بن يونا اتحبني اكثر من هؤلاء قال نعم يا رب انت تعلم اني احبك قال له ارع خرافي 
(يو  21 :  15)

قال له ايضا ثانية يا سمعان بن يونا اتحبني قال له نعم يا رب انت تعلم اني احبك قال له ارع غنمي 
(يو  21 :  16)

قال له ثالثة يا سمعان بن يونا اتحبني فــحــــزن بطرس لانه قال له ثالثة اتحبني فقال له يا رب انت تعلم كل شيء انت تعرف اني احبك قال له يسوع ارع غنمي 
(يو  21 :  17)

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

> فالمتواضع يذكر الذنب .


*
كطيف ولماذا يذكر الذنب ؟؟
ألا يعلمه الله ؟؟
ألا يعلمه الله المتجسد الذى انكره قدامه ؟؟*




> يهوذا ذكر ذنبه مثلا بأنه اخطأ أنه أسلم دما بريئا ولا سبيل له ليجثو امام يسوع .



*إلى من ذكر يهوذا ذنبه ؟؟؟

هل الكهنة والشيوخ هم الله ؟؟؟*



> كما أن نفس التلاميذ ومنهم بطرس كانوا يائسين من عودة المسيح .
> فهم أنكروا القيامة وكانوا ينوحون ويبكون في اليوم الثالث وظنوا ان النسوة يهذين .
> لم يصدق أحد ولم يتذكر أحد تعاليمه ونبوءاته بالقيامة .


*
عزيزى ، انا احترمك جدا لأنك تتكلم بالدليل والعقل فأرجو ان حتى عندما لا تملك دليل فأنت اكيد تملك عقل

فلا تقل مثل هذا الكلام مرة أخرى 
ارجوك 

*


> لكنه قال انا خاطىء والكل خطاة فما الفرق .



*
فى اى حدث بالظبط قال هذة العبارة ؟؟؟

ارجو التكلم بالدليل !!!

*


> وعن اى ذنب ؟
> هل عندما قال ليسوع : حاشاك . فقال له يسوع : اذهب عني يا شيطان ؟
> أم عندما أنكره ؟
> أم عندما شك بالقيامة ولم يصدق النبوءات ولم يصدق النسوة ؟



*ندع الكتاب المقدس يجيب فهو سيف على كل الكلام !*

*اين قيل هذا ؟؟؟*


​


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

لضيق الوقت أعتذر من الجميع .


أحترم ردودكم و اني حريص على فهمها جيدا لمعرفة مقصدكم عبر جهودكم .

سأواصل معكم الابحار في عالم حوار الاديان بمحبة واحترام واستفادة للجميع .

سامحوني كلكم اذا ما أثقلت عليكم .


سأعود عندما يسمح الوقت بل وتسعدني العودة .



أسال الله لكم الخير .


----------



## meero (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*محبة وسلام \\ نداء الحق*​عايزة اقولك ان معاملات اللة اكبر من فكرنا البشرى ومحبتة عظيمة جدا وغير محدودة 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك 
فاللة لية مختارية اللى مختارهم قبل تاسيس العالم للحياة الابدية وفى نفس الوقت فى ناس معروفة عند الاب قبل تاسيس العالم ان دى للهلاك ذى يهوذا (ابن الهلاك)
وفى يوحنا 17-12 قال الرب يسوع 
*(اللذين اعطيتنى لم يهلك منهم احد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب)*
_فيهوذا كان هايعمل كدة حتى ان جاز التعبير وقلنا ان الرب يسوع ماقلهوش اعمل كدة بسرعة لان دة ابن الهلاك ولازم يوصل للهلاك حتى لو ماسلمش الرب يسوع كان هايعمل اى حاجة تانى توصلة للهلاك برضة_


----------



## نداء الحق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

meero قال:


> وفى يوحنا 17-12 قال الرب يسوع ​*(اللذين اعطيتنى لم يهلك منهم احد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب)*
> _فيهوذا كان هايعمل كدة حتى ان جاز التعبير وقلنا ان الرب يسوع ماقلهوش اعمل كدة بسرعة لان دة ابن الهلاك ولازم يوصل للهلاك حتى لو ماسلمش الرب يسوع كان هايعمل اى حاجة تانى توصلة للهلاك برضة_


 

كل الاحترام للرد وصاحب الرد .

معنى هذا أن الرب قد خلق يهوذا ليتم الكتاب فيه .
أى مخلوق للهلاك .
فهو مسير وليس مخير .

أنا أحببت فقط أن أشير الى نقطة هامة .
أن المسيح كان يريد ليهوذا ان يسلمه .
وهذا عليه دلائل كثيرة أهمها .
أنه قال ( ويل للذي سوف يسلمه ) .
ولم يقل : ( لا تخونني . أو . ارجع عما تريد فعله . أو لا تذهب ) .
كلها عبارات صحيحة فيها نواهي .
كان يسوع يقول في وصاياه نواهي للجميع الا يهوذا .
فقط قال ويل للذي سوف يسلمه قال كلاما لم يكن تلاميذه البسطاء يفهمون معناه .
أما أمر يبدأ بلا أو الردع المباشر لا يوجد .
لكن على العكس .
قال له أن يفعل ما يريد أن يعمله وبسرعة أكبر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذا يدل أن يسوع كان يريد ليهوذا أن يسلمه .
لانه ببساطة لن يمنع الكتاب أن يتم .
فكيف يقول له لا تفعل وهو يعلم أنه مكتوب عليه ان يفعل .
لذا قال له اعمل ما تريد عمله وبسرعة أكبر وقال ويل له لكن لم يقول ليهوذا لا تفعل بصيغة مباشرة أو بطلب محبة ورجاء وباسلوب دون تهديد .


أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## kemonet91 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> كل الاحترام للرد وصاحب الرد .
> 
> معنى هذا أن الرب قد خلق يهوذا ليتم الكتاب فيه .
> أى مخلوق للهلاك .
> ...



*طيب أرجو ات تأخذ هذا الكلام لانه هو أصح رد وانا اعرفه لكنى غير مقتنع به تماما...يقال ان الله لا يرى حياتنا حياتنا وكأنها فيلم يجرى أمامه يعرف أن هذا سيقع فى الخطأ ويضحك عليه حاشا...ولكنه بقتضى (علمه السابق)...يعرف ان طبيعة هذا الانسان ستجعله يتصرف بهذه الطريقة انظر معى فى هذا الشاهد...
6 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟ 
7 انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا». 

الله عرف ان قايين اغطاظ..وبقتضى علمه السابق يعلم ان طبيعة قايين ستجعله يقع فى الخطية ولكنه يحذره ويعلن له انه يمكن ان يسود على هذه الخطية....فهمتنىىىى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​*
اقرا هذا الرد اعيده عليك لتفهم


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> معنى هذا أن الرب قد خلق يهوذا ليتم الكتاب فيه .
> أى مخلوق للهلاك .
> فهو مسير وليس مخير .


 
هل تعتقد ان ما تقول انك فهمته ملزم لنا او للكتاب المقدس ؟؟
هات اثبات واحد من الكتاب المقدس ان يهوذا مخلوق للهلاك وهو الوحيد دونا عن باقي البشر ( مسيّر وليس مخيّر) 

اسأل نفسك سؤالا واحدا اذا كنت صادقا مع نفسك وتريد حقا ان تفهم .

اذا كان كلامك صحيحا ، فلماذا لم يمنع الله آدم من الاكل من الشجرة والوقوع في المعصية ؟؟ وهل آدم كان مخلوق للهلاك ام مخلوق للحياة والله ترك له كامل الحرية والارادة ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> لو اعتبرت أن يهوذا أكثر الخاطئين وأيضا بالمقارنة مع بطرس هو خاطىء أكثر منه .
> فالمسيح قال أنه جاء من أجل المرضى وليس الأصحاء .
> فان يهوذا أحوج من بطرس للمسيح .
> وهو معني أكثر بالخلاص .
> هذه نقطة مهمة جدا لو اعتبرتم يهوذا أكبر الخطاة قبل الفداء .


 
في المسيحية ليس هناك خطية كبيرة خطية صغيرة 
الخطية واحدة ، لبطرس وليهوذا كلاهما اخطأ في حق المسيح بعد تحذيره لهما .
اذا كان كما تقول ان يهوذا احوج للخلاص من بطرس ، فلماذا لم يأخذ الخلاص واهمله واعطى له ظهره ؟؟؟
لماذا لم يرجع للمسيح مرة اخرى ؟؟؟




> بطرس لم يكن واقعا تحت تأثير ذنب كبير مثل يهوذا .
> يهوذا سلم الهه للقتل .
> بينما بطر س أنكر معرفته بالهه محتفظا بايمانه في قلبه .
> لكن يهوذا ( وقعت الطوبة بالمعطوبة )
> ...


 
اذا كان يهوذا سلم المسيح للصلب وهذه خطية 
فان بطرس انكر المسيح وهذه خطية ايضا لا تقل عن تسليمه للصلب ، واقرأ معي ماذا قال المسيح في خطية بطرس 

(فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي الذي في السموات.33 ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات)
(متى 10: 32 - 33)

عدنا الان الى نفس النقطة مرة اخرى ولم تعطينا اجابة 

لماذا رجع بطرس الى المسيح ولماذا لم يرجع يهوذا الى المسيح ؟؟
 




> أين يذهب الى المسيح ؟
> المسيح كانوا قد أخذوه وجميع التلاميذ فروا ولم يصل اليه أحد من أقربائه وهو مقبوض عليه عندهم .




وكيف رجع بطرس الى المسيح ، وهو في نفس الظروف التي تفضلت بها ؟؟؟

يا عزيزي لا تحاول ان تخدع نفسك 

بطرس انتظر حتى قيامة المسيح ، يهوذا شنق نفسه وانتحر 
هل رأيت الفرق ؟؟؟





> أنا لا أنكر أن قتل النفس خطيئة .
> لكنكم مؤمنون أن المسيح جاء لاجل الخطاة ويهوذا منهم .
> لكنه للأسف لم يعلم انه سلم المسيح من أجل أن يفديه ويفدي العالم .


 
حتى المنطق الذي تتكلم به لا يصح اسلاميا ، فلماذا تحكم على المسيحية به ؟؟؟

قاتل نفسه ليس له مغفرة في الاسلام لانه يأس من رحمة الله ، فاذا كان المفترض ان يذهب يهوذا الى الجنة ، فانت تحكم على اله الاسلام ايضا بالظلم لانه يحكم بنفس الحكم .

اما عن يهوذا فانتحاره هو اكبر دليل على انه لم يعترف ولم يندم ولم يعرف شخصية المسيح الذي عاش معه كل هذه السنين .


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نداء الحق قال:


> *3** حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ*
> *4 قَائِلاً: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!»*
> *5 فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.*
> 
> ...


 

اسألك كمسلم قبل اي شيء 
هل يهوذا بانتحاره يعلن رجائه في الله ام يأسه في الله ؟؟
هل يهوذا بانتحاره في الجنة او في النار ؟؟
هل في الاسلام من يكتشف انه اخطأ وينتحر هل هذا اعلان توبة ؟؟

اجبني على هذه الاسئلة بامانة وصدق ، ثم تعال حاسب الانجيل .


واجبني عن السؤال الذي كررناه اكثر من مرة 
اذا كنت تريد محاسبة المسيح او الله على انه لم يمنع يهوذا من الخطأ 
فلماذا لا تحاسب الله ( من باب اولى ) انه لم يمنع آدم من الخطأ ؟؟
على الاقل منع آدم من الخطأ كان سيوفر عناء البشرية كلها خارج الجنة ؟؟


----------



## تحريري (26 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و بعدين المسيح عرف يهوذا يوم عشاء الفصح انه هيسلمه
> 
> يعني اداه فرصه يراجع روحه يعني
> 
> ...


 
*مرحبا*
*أنت تقول كلام مناقض لخطة الرب بحتمية التسليم والصلب , كيف يكون الأمر محتوما وبنفس الوقت مرفوضا؟*
*هل الرب يريد شيء ويفعل شيء آخر؟*
*الرب يريد تسليم المسيح بيد يهوذا لتتم الخطة ثم تقول الرب نفسه أعطى فرصة ليهوذا بأن يراجع نفسه ولا يرتكب هذا العمل الذي يعتبر جريمة يعني ؟*
*هي ارادة الرب جريمة؟ أم ماذا ؟*


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2010)

تحريري قال:


> *مرحبا*
> *أنت تقول كلام مناقض لخطة الرب بحتمية التسليم والصلب , كيف يكون الأمر محتوما وبنفس الوقت مرفوضا؟*
> *هل الرب يريد شيء ويفعل شيء آخر؟*
> *الرب يريد تسليم المسيح بيد يهوذا لتتم الخطة ثم تقول الرب نفسه أعطى فرصة ليهوذا بأن يراجع نفسه ولا يرتكب هذا العمل الذي يعتبر جريمة يعني ؟*
> *هي ارادة الرب جريمة؟ أم ماذا ؟*



الرب يحترم إرادة الإنسان تماماً، و لذلك فكل إنسان سيكون مسؤولاً 100% عن أعماله يوم الدينونة...

هو هتلر عمل الحرب العالمية و كل شروره بإرادته أم إرادة ربنا؟!
هل ربنا يحب أن يعم الشر هكذا؟ طبعاً لا لكنه يحترم إرادة الإنسان...

لكن أمام ذلك هناك نقطة هامة جداً و هي قدرته اللامحدودة، و قدرته على تحويل الشر لخير، يعني استخدام حتى الشر الذي يختاره الناس لتحقيق الخير الذي أراد أن يحققه...فهو ضابط الكل...

فسواء خانه يهوذا أم لا (حسب ما يريد يهوذا) كان المسيح سيتمم خطته...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> الرب يحترم إرادة الإنسان تماماً، و لذلك فكل إنسان سيكون مسؤولاً 100% عن أعماله يوم الدينونة...



صح دا قصدي ماهو اذا ما كانش الانسان مسئل عن تصرفاته ميه ميه حتي لو ربنا عارف يبقي خلقنا ليه بقي عشان يعذبنا و بس

مش فاهمه ايه الاعتراض علي حريه الانسان والله




> الرب يريد تسليم المسيح بيد يهوذا لتتم الخطة ثم تقول الرب نفسه أعطى فرصة ليهوذا بأن يراجع نفسه ولا يرتكب هذا العمل الذي يعتبر جريمة يعني ؟



والله اداله فرصه و لمح له انه هيعمل كدا يعني هيسلمه كما ورد في النصوص و اداله فرصه حتي بعد اما سلمه بس نهي حياته بايده

مش فاهمه والله لو الانسان مالوش حريه ربنا خلقه ليه بقي عاقل ماكان يخليه زي الحيوان بلا اراده اريح ولا حساب و لا عقاب ولا دينونه

غريب اوي منطقكم دا

الانسان عندكم مسير و ايه تاني غير مسير ربنا بيحاسبه كمان

يبقي فايدتها ايه بقي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## تحريري (26 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> الرب يحترم إرادة الإنسان تماماً، و لذلك فكل إنسان سيكون مسؤولاً 100% عن أعماله يوم الدينونة...
> 
> هو هتلر عمل الحرب العالمية و كل شروره بإرادته أم إرادة ربنا؟!
> هل ربنا يحب أن يعم الشر هكذا؟ طبعاً لا لكنه يحترم إرادة الإنسان...
> ...


 
*أشكرك لتفضلك بالرد*

*وعباراتك لا تبرهن على حرية للتلميذ يهوذا , بل على العكس من ذلك تؤكد أنه مسيّر ومفروض عليه العمل.*

*على كل حال ليس هذا هو مربط الفرس , إنما العمل ذاته الذي قام به يهوذا*
*طالما ان تسليم المسيح وصلبه للفداء هو اشرف ما جاءت به المسيحية , فلماذا تعتبرونه أنه أقذر ما قام به يهوذا؟*
*كيف يكون الوسيلة للفداء وهي التسليم عملا شنيعا وقد أدت الى نتيجة شريفة؟!*
*هل طريق الخيانة يؤدي الى نتيجة شريفة؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> *فسواء خانه يهوذا أم لا (حسب ما يريد يهوذا) كان المسيح سيتمم خطته...*



اقري دي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

تحريري قال:


> *مرحبا*
> *أنت تقول كلام مناقض لخطة الرب بحتمية التسليم والصلب , كيف يكون الأمر محتوما وبنفس الوقت مرفوضا؟هل الرب يريد شيء ويفعل شيء آخر؟
> الرب يريد تسليم المسيح بيد يهوذا لتتم الخطة ثم تقول الرب نفسه أعطى فرصة ليهوذا بأن يراجع نفسه ولا يرتكب هذا العمل الذي يعتبر جريمة يعني ؟
> هي ارادة الرب جريمة؟ أم ماذا ؟
> *




اين التناقض ؟؟
ساعيد ما قاله الاخوة بتفصيل اكتر .. 

الله هو سابق العلم والمعرفة .. ويعرف من سيختار عدم الطاعة .. ويعرف من سيطيعه .. وفى نفس الوقت فالله يريد خلاص الجميع ولا يريد هلاك احد

بالنسبة ليهوذا .. ركز معايا جدا 

1-الله سابق العلم ويعلم انه سيسلم المسيح .. ارجع الى نبوة العهد القديم .. وكذلك العهد الجديد فى اقوال السيد المسيح نفسه ...

Ps 41:9 ​​أَيْضًا رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي، الَّذِي وَثِقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ! ​
​Zech 11:13-12 ​فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا». فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ.  فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. ​Matt 20:17 ​«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، ​Mark 9:31 ​لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ». ​Mark 10:33 ​«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، ​
​​​Matt 26:2 ​«تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ». ​
​Matt 26:18 ​فَقَالَ:«اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، إِلَى فُلاَنٍ وَقُولُوا لَهُ: الْمُعَلِّمُ يَقُولُ: إِنَّ وَقْتِي قَرِيبٌ. عِنْدَكَ أَصْنَعُ الْفِصْحَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي». ​Mark 14:18 ​وَفِيمَا هُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ يَأْكُلُونَ، قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ يُسَلِّمُنِي. اَلآكِلُ مَعِي!» ​
​Matt 26:23 ​فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «الَّذِي يَغْمِسُ يَدَهُ مَعِي فِي الصَّحْفَةِ هُوَ يُسَلِّمُنِي! ​John 13:26 ​أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ!». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. ​
​​​​ 
وغيرها من الايات الكريمة ..

2- المسيح قد سبق وحذر يهوذا قبل ان يسلمه .. حتى يرجع عن فكره

Matt 26:23 ​فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «الَّذِي يَغْمِسُ يَدَهُ مَعِي فِي الصَّحْفَةِ هُوَ يُسَلِّمُنِي! ​
Matt 26:24 ​إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!». ​
​Matt 26:25 ​فَأَجَابَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ وَقَالَ:«هَلْ أَنَا هُوَ يَا سَيِّدِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ». ​
​ 
ولكن يهوذا لم يرجع واكمل عمله وذهب ليسلمه

3- كان لابد من الفداء .. ليس عن اى طريق اخر سوى الصلب .. لكى مما يتم المكتوب فى العهد القديم ( المزمور المسيانى .. وجميع اشارات الفداء بالصليب الاخرى فى كل العهد القديم )

4- الله يريد النجاة لجميع البشر من الموت الابدى .. حتى الخطاة

1Tim 2:4 ​الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. ​
​ 
الان بعد عرض الايات .. من 1و2و3و4

الله لم يريد هلاك يهوذا .. ولكن يهوذا هو الذى اختار ذلك ..  و برفضه تم فتح باب الصليب والفداء .. متتما ما جاء فى النبوات ( التى ذكرها الوحى بعلمه المسبق )..




> *الرب يريد تسليم المسيح بيد يهوذا لتتم الخطة ثم تقول الرب نفسه أعطى فرصة ليهوذا بأن يراجع نفسه ولا يرتكب هذا العمل الذي يعتبر جريمة يعني ؟*




الرب قد اعطاه الفرصة للرجوع . ارجع الى الايات السابق ذكرها
ولكن الله ايضا يعلم بعلمه المسبق .. ان يهوذا لن يستمع وسوف يسلمه ..

الخلاصة
وقد اهتم بالوحى بذكر ما قاله المسيح تحذيرا ليهوذا حتى يرجع .. لكى لا تقول حضرتك ان الله اختاره للهلاك ... 
الحقيقة هى ان يهوذا احتار الهلاك لنفسه .. والله استخدم ذلك وجعله لتنفيذ خطته للفداء


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

تحريري قال:


> *وأنا تعليقي كان بخصوص عبارتك:*
> 
> *فسواء خانه يهوذا أم لا (حسب ما يريد يهوذا) كان المسيح سيتمم خطته...*
> 
> ...




ما هذا الكلام .؟؟؟ عجيب
يهوذا اراد تسليم المسيح .. يعنى تسليم بار ... وهذا خطأ
المسيح كان يريد الصلب  .. لتميم خطة الفداء ... وهذة رحمة

كيف تقول ان حرية يهوذا وهم ؟؟ فهمتها منين ؟؟؟؟
يهوذا كان له مطلق الحرية فى الرجوع ولكنه اراد فعل الخطأ وتسليم دم برئ .




> *أما مناط الموضوع فهو وصف عمل يهوذا بالخيانة مع أنه أدى الى أشرف مبدأ مسيحي وهو الصلب.*



نعم خاين .. لانه قد خان سيده .. ولكن الله استخدم هذا لكى ما يعطينا جميعا الفداء

عظيم انت يا الله .. الذى تخرج من الجافى ..حلاوة 

Judg 14:14 ​​​فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مِنَ الآكِلِ خَرَجَ أُكْلٌ، وَمِنَ الْجَافِي خَرَجَتْ حَلاَوَةٌ». فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ يَحُلُّوا الأُحْجِيَّةَ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ. ​ 



> *أرجو الانتباه أيضا لسؤالي حول عمل يهوذا بذاته هل هو عمل شريف أم خسيس , فإن كان عملا خسيسا فكيف كانت نتيجته شريفة وفضيلة؟*



عمل خسيس .. ولكن الله استخدمه لانقاذنا


----------



## تحريري (26 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> [/color]
> 
> اين التناقض ؟؟
> ساعيد ما قاله الاخوة بتفصيل اكتر ..
> ...





*يا صاحبي يا ابن الملك*
*قرأت ردك ووعيت ما تقول وأخالفك في مسألة استدلالك من العهد القديم لأنها لا تطابق ما جاء بالعهد الجديد , فهي نبوءات غير قاطعة المطابقة على واقع المسيح في العهد الجديد*
*وأجيب باختصار*
*بدل أن يوقع المسيح تلميذه بالمعصية ( وهو قادر على ذلك ويحب ذلك ) كان عليه أن يسلم نفسه بنفسه وهكذا يكون الفداء الحقيقي. يشمل هذا العمل جميع التلاميذ بما فيهم يهوذا. هكذا نفهم الخلاص والفداء بصورة مطلقة. وإلا فهو خلاص وفداء منقوص.*
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

> *يا صاحبي يا ابن الملك
> قرأت ردك ووعيت ما تقول وأخالفك في مسألة استدلالك من العهد القديم لأنها لا تطابق ما جاء بالعهد الجديد , فهي نبوءات غير قاطعة المطابقة على واقع المسيح في العهد الجديد*




من قال انها لا تطابق .. 
هل تعرف معنى كلمة نبوة ؟؟؟ 
انا اعذرك لانك لم ترى اى نبوة قبل كده فى كتابك ....

*



			وأجيب باختصار
بدل أن يوقع المسيح تلميذه بالمعصية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*غلط ...هات دليلك ان المسيح اوقع يهوذا بالمعصية بايات من الكتاب المقدس .



> *( وهو قادر على ذلك ويحب ذلك ) كان عليه أن يسلم نفسه بنفسه*



من وضع هذة القاعده ؟؟ 
كان المسيح هيقول للرومان ايه .. عايز اتصلب ؟؟؟

على فكرة الاجابة موجوده .. ولكنها عميقة جدا .. 
الاجابة .. المسيح جاء ليس من اجل اليهود فقط .. وانما من اجل اليهود والامم

لذا عندما اراد المسيح ان يتمم الفداء بالصلب ... استخدم كلاهما .. 
1- اليهود ( متمثل فى يهوذا و رؤساء الكهنة )  .. هؤلاء سلموا المسيح وخانوه.. كما خانوا الله من قبل على طول العهد القديم كله

2- الامم ( متمثل فى الوالى والجنود الرومان ) .. هؤلاء صلبوا المسيح .. 

وبهذا يكون العالم كله من يهود وامم اشتركوا فى صلب المسيح ونوال الفداء ( لمن يقبل )




> * وهكذا يكون الفداء الحقيقي. يشمل هذا العمل جميع التلاميذ بما فيهم يهوذا. *



سبق وقلنا ان يهوذا اختار طريقه .. مش بس كده .. ده المسيح نبهه على خطأه .. ومع ذلك اكمل



> *هكذا نفهم الخلاص والفداء بصورة مطلقة. وإلا فهو خلاص وفداء منقوص.
> *



هل حضرتك تفهم ما هو الخلاص ...؟؟ متأكد ؟؟؟

الخلاص عام لكل انسان .. ولكن هناك من يقبله ( ويموت عن الخطية ويحيا مع المسيح )
وهناك من يرفضه ( فيموت على الارض .جسديا .. يتلوه الموت الابدى وهذا هو الاخطر )


----------



## تحريري (26 يناير 2010)

*المسيح شهد ليهوذا بالطهارة قبل التسليم فكيف نفهم أن يهوذا ابن الهلاك وهو طاهر. ألم يغسل له المسيح رجليه؟*
*ألم يمنحه سلطانا؟ لماذا تصرون على هلاك يهوذا وهو خير نلميذ عند يسوع وموعود بالجلوس قؤب كؤسي المجد؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

> *المسيح شهد ليهوذا بالطهارة قبل التسليم*


*
خطأ أول

قال له يسوع الذي قد اغتسل ليس له حاجة الا الى غسل رجليه بل هو طاهر كله و انتم طاهرون و لكن ليس كلكم 
(يو  13 :  10)
لانه عرف مُسَلِمَهُ لذلك قال لستم كلكم طاهرين 
(يو  13 :  11)

*


> *ألم يمنحه سلطانا؟ لماذا تصرون على هلاك يهوذا وهو خير نلميذ عند يسوع وموعود بالجلوس قؤب كؤسي المجد؟*



*اين هذا الكلام ؟*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

ملاحظات .. 
هل فهمت انك قد اخطأت فى كل ردودك السابقة ؟؟؟ ومازلت ..



> *المسيح شهد ليهوذا بالطهارة قبل التسليم فكيف نفهم أن يهوذا ابن الهلاك وهو طاهر. *


اين هذة الاية التى شهد المسيح فيها بطهارة يهوذا بايات من الكتاب المقدس ..؟؟؟

*



لماذا تصرون على هلاك يهوذا وهو خير نلميذ عند يسوع وموعود بالجلوس قؤب كؤسي المجد؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*ارى انك بدأت تستخدم الكيبورد .. وتركت الصدق والعقل جانبا

1- اين دليلك على ان يهوذا خير تلميذ عند يسوع .. ؟؟
2- اين دليلك على انه موعود بالجلوس قرب كرسى المجد ؟؟؟

انت مطالب بالاجابة على هذة الاسئلة .. بايات من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

*المسيح يعلم من هو مُسلمه
المسيح لم يدفع يهوذا ليسلمه
---------------------------
==> المسيح عالم بالأمر وليس مُسَبب الأمر ! <==
**---------------------------*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

اولا لم ارى دليلك على ان المسيح شهد بطهارة يهوذا ؟؟؟؟

بعد ان ارى الاية او اعترافك بالخطأ .. سأوضح لك خطأك هنا ..
سأترك لك بعض الكلمات لتفكر .. ما معنى الذين تبعتمونى فى التجديد ..


----------



## تحريري (26 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> تحريري قال:
> 
> 
> > 28:19 متى تؤكد أن يهوذا مخاطب بالوعد اليسوعي:
> ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

> لا أعرف


اشكرك .. من كل قلبى


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2010)

> 28:19 متى تؤكد أن يهوذا مخاطب بالوعد اليسوعي:
> قال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر.
> 
> *وكان فيهم يهوذا*


*
هل قال المسيح لهم انهم كلهم سوف يجلسون معه يدينون ام فقط قام بتحديد العدد ؟
والذى اتى مكان يخوذا ( متياس الرسول ) هو أكمل العدد 
فما مشكلتك ! ؟

*


> *المسيح عالم بالأمر وليس مسبب له ,*



*بالتأكيد لأن الله لا يضل احدا بل يعلم ان ذاك سوف يضل
فلو كان الله ( المسيح ) هو دفع يهوذا لذلك فلماذا يحاسب يهوذا إذا ؟ ألعله يقدر ان يخالف أمر الله ؟؟
*



> * كلامك يؤكد أن المسيح أدنى منزلة من أن يكون خالقا.*



*ربنا يهديك !*



> ولكن ما أعرفه أن هناك 12 كرسي و12 تلميذ مخاطب وفيهم يهوذا فلو أخرجت يهوذا يصبح العدد 11



*اية الحلاوة دى ؟
هو سيادتك ماتعرفش ان متياس الرسول أكمل الإثنى عشر مرة أخرى بعدما انتحر يهوذا مخنوقا فسق وانسكبت أحشاؤه ! ؟؟*

حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم *و لم يهلك منهم احد* *الا** ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب* 
(يو  17 :  12)​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

> متى تؤكد أن يهوذا مخاطب بالوعد اليسوعي:
> قال لهم يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر.
> وكان فيهم يهوذا
> 
> ولكن ما أعرفه أن هناك 12 كرسي و12 تلميذ مخاطب وفيهم يهوذا فلو أخرجت يهوذا يصبح العدد 11


همسك كلامك واحدة واحدة .. 
كيف تقول متى تؤكد ... هل متى رجل ام امرأة ؟؟

قال المسيح بطريقة واضحة وصريحة .. "انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد"

السؤال الان ما المقصود بــ "الذين تبعتمونى فى التجديد" ؟؟

التجديد هو .. المسيح فى حلته الجديدة ( مجد ابيه ) .. والمقصود هنا هو المسيح بعد الموت الجسدى .. ( اى بعد الصلب والموت والصعود )

فعنما انتحر يهوذا .. وبعدما مات السيد المسيح على الصليب وصعد ..

اختار التلاميذ تلميذ اخر بدل من يهوذا .. 

*Acts 1:20 *​​​*لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. *​
*Acts 1:21 *​*فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ، *​
*Acts 1:22 *​*مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ». *​
*Acts 1:23 *​*فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ، وَمَتِّيَاسَ. *​
*Acts 1:24 *​*وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ:«أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ، عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هذَيْنِ الاثْنَيْنِ أَيًّا اخْتَرْتَهُ، *​
*Acts 1:25 *​*لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ». *​
*Acts 1:26 *​*ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ، فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ، فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً. *​
​ 
اذن المقصود من "الذين تبعتمونى فى التجديد" .. 
هو الاحدى عشر تلميذا ( دون يهوذا ) + متياس التلميذ الجديد


----------



## تحريري (26 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> همسك كلامك واحدة واحدة ..
> كيف تقول متى تؤكد ... هل متى رجل ام امرأة ؟؟
> 
> قال المسيح بطريقة واضحة وصريحة .. "انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد"
> ...




*متى رجل وأقصد العبارة أو الآية التي قالها متى.*

*وبخصوص مصير يهوذا فالأمر مختلف فيه كما تعرف ومصيره متناقض بين انجيلين على الأقل.*

*نحن حديثنا عن ارادتين ارادة يسوع وارادة يهوذا هل هما متوافقتين في النتيحة أم لا؟*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2010)

> وبخصوص مصير يهوذا فالأمر مختلف فيه كما تعرف ومصيره متناقض بين انجيلين على الأقل.



اين التناقض في مصيره اذكر لنا المواضع و اسماء الاناجيل و الايات كمان

سلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 يناير 2010)

*



نحن حديثنا عن ارادتين ارادة يسوع وارادة يهوذا هل هما متوافقتين في النتيحة أم لا؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
هل افهم من هذا انك تعترف بانك قد اخطأت للمرة الخمسين ؟؟؟؟


*رجاء من الاخوة ... عدم الرد عليه .. لانه ابتدى يخرف جامد .. لحد ما المشرف يشوف الكلام .. ويحذف الهبل ..*


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

تم حذف جميع المداخلات الخارجة 
تحذير لاي مشترك مسلم في الموضوعات في هذا القسم 
اقرأ قوانين حوار الاديان : غير مسموح بتفسيراتك الخاصة ، 
غير مسموح للكلام بغير دليل من الكتاب المقدس 
يسمح لك بطرح السؤال واخذ الاجابة عليه ، ولكن ليس لك ان تفسر .
اي مداخلة خارجة ستحذف ، تكرار المداخلة المحذوفة سيعرض المشترك للايقاف.


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

تحريري قال:


> *طالما ان تسليم المسيح وصلبه للفداء هو اشرف ما جاءت به المسيحية , فلماذا تعتبرونه أنه أقذر ما قام به يهوذا؟*
> *كيف يكون الوسيلة للفداء وهي التسليم عملا شنيعا وقد أدت الى نتيجة شريفة؟!*
> *هل طريق الخيانة يؤدي الى نتيجة شريفة؟*


 





تحريري قال:


> *متى رجل وأقصد العبارة أو الآية التي قالها متى.*
> 
> *وبخصوص مصير يهوذا فالأمر مختلف فيه كما تعرف ومصيره متناقض بين انجيلين على الأقل.*
> 
> *نحن حديثنا عن ارادتين ارادة يسوع وارادة يهوذا هل هما متوافقتين في النتيحة أم لا؟*


 
اولا: ليس هناك اي تناقض بين الاناجيل في نهاية يهوذا ، الجميع اتفقوا على انه انهى حياته شنقا ، واذا استفاضت احد الروايات في التفاصيل لما حدث بعد ذلك فهذا ليس تناقض (راجع الموضوع من اوله ، والموضوعات الاخرى ذات الصلة ).

ثانيا: اذا قام مجرم بقتل انسان ، وفي المحكمة قام القاضي بالحكم باعدامه ، فهل اتفاق النتائج يجعل الارادة واحدة للمجرم والقاضي وكلاهما قاتل ؟؟؟ منطقك غريب ومغلوط ايها الاخ المسلم ، ويناقض العقل والمنطق ، وهو منطق من يحاول تصيد الاخطاء .

ثالثا : الدينونة على يهوذا ليس لانه تحققت فيه النبؤات (سبق العلم ) بانه سيسلم المسيح ، بل الدينونة الواقعة عليه ( هي مثل الواقعة على اي انسان آخر ) انه له حرية ارادة ، فاختار ان يخطيء ، ثم اختار ان لا يتوب ولا يعترف بخطئه بل قتل نفسه منتحرا ، قارن هذا مع بطرس الذي اخبره المسيح انه سيخطيء بانكاره ثلاث مرات ، ومع هذا فبطرس ندم واعترف وانتظر قيامة المسيح لتصحيح الاوضاع ولم ينتحر ، فالانتحار وقتل النفس (بالنسبة ليهوذا) هو اعلان عن اليأس من رحمة الله وغفرانه ، ولا اعتقد انك (حتى مع كونك مسلم )فانك ستختلف عن ان الانتحار له تفسير آخر غير ذلك .

رابعا: اوضح لك الاخوة اكثر من مرة ان المسيح لم يشهد ليهوذا بالطهارة كما كنت تزعم ، وبالتالي فهو لم يشهد ليهوذا بالجلوس على كرسي من الاثني عشر ، بل وعد الجلوس كان لم حضر معه التجديد ( اي الصليب ) ويهوذا شنق نفسه قبل الصليب واخرج نفسه بنفسه عن زمرة التلاميذ .

مرة اخرى اكرر التحذير :
- ليس لك ان تفسر لنا الكتاب المقدس ، ولكن ان تنقل من التفسيرات المعتمدة .
- غير مسموح بوضع كلام بغير دليل من الكتاب المقدس .
والا ستغرض مداخلاتك للحذف وعضويتك للايقاف .


----------

